# Nail trimming, quick question



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 17 week old that needs his nails trimmed again. I know to look for the pink quick, but I've also started to notice a black line on the very top of the nails. What is this? If cut, it's fine and won't bleed, correct? I know not to cut the quick though I keep Styptic powder on hand. My other dogs have darker nails. 

And I cut them sideways, cut from the sides rather from top and bottom. I've seen some Golden paws that are rounds and very close. I like the look though. Probably use a Dremel I assume, however they look to be cut more at an angle that looks like they cut upward toward the top with less taken off the bottom. Gosh, how do I explain this? Think like a back slash /. Lol. Bottom left being the bottom of the nail itself. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

bump...sorry


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

No, the dark line on the top of the nail won't bleed. Yes, I feel a Dremel gives a better, closer finish to the nail. I also like it because I can see when I am getting close to the quick. I have never seen nails like you described where the top of the nail is taken back. When I Dremel, I start from the underside to train the quick back, then take of the top and sides for a nice rounded finish that does not scrape if my puppy girls get to crazy excited with their paws. Hope that helps.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you Laura, that was a good explanation of how you do it. I'm going to try a dremel on Bentley for the first time later today....maybe


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I bought a Dremel as well already. So, I'll be trying that as well. I will most likely have to desensitize him to it first by going very slow, baby steps.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

The dremel is the way to go, and don't expect from your dog (especially pups or young adults) until they get used to it.

I started with just laying them down with a few treats and letting them sniff the dremel and get used to the noise. Do it every few days and they will get to the point of tolerating it. 

My boys will run from a cotton ball (knowing I'm going to clean their ears), but aren't bothered by then dremel.

I do keep a bottle of that liquid styptic and a Q-tip at the ready. Of course since purchasing that (more for my black nail Leonberger), I haven't hit the quick.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually I have always done the angle with the Dremel on top as a finish. Supposedly it slows the growth of the nail.


----------

